# Netflix volume too low - Anyone know why?



## nazarein

is this on windows 7? have you taken a look at the volume mixer while having netflix up?


----------



## listen to remix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nazarein;15323207*
> is this on windows 7? have you taken a look at the volume mixer while having netflix up?


Yup, Windows 7...I watch Netflix on Waterfox. The volume is set on max for Plugin Container for Waterfox.


----------



## refeek

The volume is actually really low on Netflix for me. I have to have my Windows volume up about 30% higher than I do with normal usage.


----------



## listen to remix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *refeek;15323259*
> The volume is actually really low on Netflix for me. I have to have my Windows volume up about 30% higher than I do with normal usage.


Me too. I'll forget I set my volume higher than normal and then I get shocked when I open a Youtube video.


----------



## Acefire

Ha, How about can netflix ever put anything new on their Damn Website. I feel like im the 50's when I surfing through new to watch instantly


----------



## listen to remix

No real answers??


----------



## XtreZ

It may be an old thread, but this is how i solved it

From http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/forum/windows_7-sound/sound-is-very-low-when-playing-netflix-movies/2feacfc2-3520-4dbd-adc8-e09bdee0f879

Hi robpeavyhouse,
· Did you make both your Silverlight player and Speakers' volume to the max?
You can increase the volume level by checking the Loudness Equalization check box (turning it on) in the Sound Panel.
You can either open the Sound Panel from the Control Panel or by Right Clicking on the speaker icon in the system tray and select Playback Devices. Follow the steps:
1) From the Sound Playback menu select Speakers, Properties
2) Select the Speakers Properties Enhancements Tab
3) Uncheck ALL sound effects but Check Loudness Equalization. Check the option "Allow applications to take exclusive control of this device."
4) Click Apply and OK.
You can also contact Netflix support for more help and information.

Hope it helps


----------



## FATMAC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtreZ*
> 
> It may be an old thread, but this is how i solved it
> 
> From http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/forum/windows_7-sound/sound-is-very-low-when-playing-netflix-movies/2feacfc2-3520-4dbd-adc8-e09bdee0f879
> 
> Hi robpeavyhouse,
> · Did you make both your Silverlight player and Speakers' volume to the max?
> You can increase the volume level by checking the Loudness Equalization check box (turning it on) in the Sound Panel.
> You can either open the Sound Panel from the Control Panel or by Right Clicking on the speaker icon in the system tray and select Playback Devices. Follow the steps:
> 1) From the Sound Playback menu select Speakers, Properties
> 2) Select the Speakers Properties Enhancements Tab
> 3) Uncheck ALL sound effects but Check Loudness Equalization. Check the option "Allow applications to take exclusive control of this device."
> 4) Click Apply and OK.
> You can also contact Netflix support for more help and information.
> 
> Hope it helps


PERFECT!! THANK YOU! THANK YOU! THANK YOU!!

This is exactly what I was looking for (short of third party hardware or software boosting)!!!!

Thank you again!! You are a lifesaver.





















:thumb:


----------



## CTS_AE

I'm having the same issue it seems that youtube and netflix are really quiet.
Embedded Youtube videos from other sites though are much louder than watching directly on youtube : \

Unfortunately the given fix above is sound card dependent on what features they have,
my sound card does not happen to have this feature, and that's a feature I don't really like as it can change the quality/sound of music.


----------



## germanium

These are web based programs & as such you need to look at the windows mixer which will have a slider just for what ever your web browser it that you are using & you can raise the volume there.



this is an example showing internet explorer.









you may also see a separate slider for Netflix but not sure as I don't use Netflix.


----------



## CTS_AE

Like I said about my issue, embeded youtube videos on other sites are louder than videos on youtube, even the same exact video, even with the sound slider maxed on youtube.
So it seems to be internalized into the browser or flash somehow : \


----------

